Show HN: Offline script that turns Chinese characters in English Anki cards - owenshen24
======
owenshen24
I posted an iteration of this here yesterday. Since then, I learned about CC-
CEDICT, which is an offline dictionary. I've changed this script up so now it
doesn't require any API calls at all.

